# Dovetail Jig 5008



## Stan Everett (Apr 21, 2014)

I was given a Porter Cable Dovetail Jig, Model 5008. Unfortunately there were no directions. I would love to make half blind dovetails but don't know how to start. Do I need a special Dovetail bit or other equipment?

Thanks!

Stan


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.Stan
This may help
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...ter-cable-5008-template-guide-5008_manual.pdf
Look here for router references and manuals
http://www.routerforums.com/router-reference/

http://www.routerforums.com/power-tool-manuals/


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Stan, welcome to the forum.


in this video, the user says: 
_ In this video I introduce the method I use to cut the half blind dovetails using this old Porter Cable dovetail jig.

You will see me use a 1/2" dovetail bit with a 7/16" bushing guide in the Festool router to cut half blind dovetails using a Porter Cable dovetail template model 5008
_

How To Make Plywood Boxes

Also the instructions are here:

http://www.routerforums.com/porter-cable/30052-pc-5008-dovetail-jig.html

Take your time to follow the instructions. These jigs are very precise...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Stan.


----------

